# Habistat glass terrariums at doncaster show (attempt 2)



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Did anyone see the habistat glass terrariums at doncaster show? what did you think?

unfortunately RFUK rules prevent me from entering a link for you to see them if you didnt manage to get along to the show, instead open a new browser and type the words - HABISTAT GLASS TERRARIUMS into your browser and have a look 

is that ok mods????


----------



## emmac222 (Mar 22, 2013)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Did anyone see the habistat glass terrariums at doncaster show? what did you think?
> 
> unfortunately RFUK rules prevent me from entering a link for you to see them if you didnt manage to get along to the show, instead open a new browser and type the words - HABISTAT GLASS TERRARIUMS into your browser and have a look
> 
> is that ok mods????


Hi
I have never been to a reptile show can you tell me what they are like what is normal there etc

Thanks Emma


----------



## Redhog (May 18, 2011)

I thought they were pretty damn fantastic!!! So smart!! :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The black sides and back make them look pretty sleek i think :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one. Meh. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

do tell us more...


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are they the black ones? They look very nice but pricey


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

yes the black ones, quite sturdy with optional changeable back panel to allow for extra ventilation etc etc. They aren't a budget range of terrariums thats for sure,


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I have a stack of three, and I'm very impressed. When I attended Doncaster on Sunday I saw they have released a new range of sizes and some sticky backed high powered heat mats for the sides..........looks like I'm changing my 3' melamine vivs to match my Habistat glass tanks that stack nicely together.........time to save some cash!


----------



## Redhog (May 18, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Are they the black ones? They look very nice but pricey


They are cheaper than the exo terras though arn't they?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Redhog said:


> They are cheaper than the exo terras though arn't they?


the 60x45x60 habistat £152, exo can get for £95.9, can get a 60x45x90 for £156


----------



## Petersmith (Jan 28, 2013)

Recommended retail on Habistat that size is £155.88 and recommended retail on Exo terra is £159.99.
Habistat is cheaper but Exoterra may be discounted on line. Problem is Exoterra cannot be shipped as they always break so not sure how you are meant to get them at cheaper price!
Habistats are flat packed and can be shipped.
I saw them at show and thought they looked fantastic.
They were better quality and more robust than Exoterra. The black sides looked brilliant and they have numerous extras that make them super flexible like mesh sides and back that are ideal for my chameleons.
The mesh lids were very secure and didn't seem to have any obstructions to get in the way of heating and lighting.
The fact that they can stack is a huge bonus and I'm certainly going to be investing in some for my living room!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

dont get me wrong, i like the look of them and def would be interested in them. as for the exo's, those prices are from seapets, and they ship for free. admittedly i had to be here to receive and check it.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Will they have them at the September show so I can have a better nosy 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Heres some pictures I took whilst building one...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151430758476346.530294.9565376345&type=3


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Neil, got a few Q's regarding these... On some illustrations, the Habistat termostats seem to fit snug into the stacking kit. Do you have to cut the acrylic panels to get the same look or do the extension kits come pre-cut? Also, if you do have a stacking kit in place, how do you go about fitting lighting, UVs, spot lights and misters once all the vivs are stacked...? 

Cheers Neil


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, 

The snug fit pictures of the thermostat are either "mock up" pictures or someone has cut out an insert on the front panel, or an optical illusion, realistically you would have to drill a small recess into the bottom of the front insert to feed the cable through and then simply stick the thermostat onto the front of the plastic insert for a professional finish. 

regarding fitting the accessories, if i were to install these in my shop I would make sure there was enough access to get behind them so i could just put anything over the top of each enclosure from the back, in a reptile room where space is limited you could miss out the front panel, or as they simply sit on top of one another snugly just add your accessories before putting on the next layer, 

Theres going to be some obvious drawbacks like what happens if a light bulb blows thats at the bottom of the stack etc etc....

When i start using these en-masse I will be looking at making the most of the new technology available such as the high powered heat mats and LED lighting so that the tech doesnt need regular maintenance.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Neil, will you be using these for your own animals some time soon or do you think that they are not as cost effective as the Exo Terras equivalent?

I saw these at Donny last weekend you see and never thought to take a look at the nuts and bolts wiring and stuff. They had the thermo sunk into the front facia and looked very slick.

I understand how the new habistat light hoods work but was wondering how you would attach some UV and spot bulbs when another viv is directly nested on top.

Finding it hard to find the relevant info as they are quite a new product from what I understand.

btw, I hope the tree frog (greens) breeding is doing well!

Cheers Neil
James


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I am planning to make the switch but realistically it will be a gradual process as we have got about 30 or more terrariums racked out and dotted all over the place so unless my numbers come up on the lottery this week..., distinct advantage of these is the fact they stack so i will be able to fit in 3 times as many terrariums in the space i am currently using as warehouse racking never quite fits right and theres loads of wasted space around my exo terrariums. 

Theres about 15cm gap between terrariums so you could just about squeeze a small dome in there when stacked but i would be concerned with the heat hitting the bottom of the top one, I would probably reserve basking lamps for top deck.

The arcadia UV flood lamp is ideal for putting uvb over one of these as it would just slot into the gap perfectly and with its high strength and reflector would light one of these nicely, 

If you havent seen the new high power habistat heat mats check them out, They get to a surface temp of 50.c so one of these positioned on the side of glass terrarium with a bright led over the top - could - and i only say could as obviously it wont work for all species but could do away with the need for basking lights on some enclosures, 

Ive been testing out a 11 x 11 high powered mat in a 4' x 2' x 4' vivarium mounted on the wall and its keeping it at 25.c without any extra heating, the ambient room temp at night is around 20.c.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Agreed, the space aspect of these does feel appealing. I too use racking, the heavy duty wire frame but are boisterous and cumbersome. The price however is slightly off putting. For me to rack out would be the best part of a few grand, bearing in mind that is without all the juicy new techno toys from Habistat.

I have a UV flood from John @ Arcadia and I can see where your coming from. The slim line fitting of the floods would be ideal. What about the Arcadia slim lines? Maybe these could work well too?

Regarding the new heat mats, I have yet to check these out. Being high-powered, would these not damage the glass panels? I'm always cautious with such heating elements even when hooked up to a thermostat (just in case these fail) - I play a very cautious game with my hylids.

With the mats you are using Neil, are these connected to a stat or can you get those accurate temps without one? Do you find they bond well to the sides or are you using them under the surface?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Currently running them un-stated so in the big viv its maxed out at 25.c ambient and the mat surface is around 50.c thats just stuck on the inside of the viv, 

I have got a little high power 6 x 11 running on a 30 x 30 x 30 terrarium at home on the glass and its doing the job nicely of creating a warm area for my pygmy geckos, they dont get so hot that they will crack the glass. 

With the high power mats they can only be used on the sides or roof, they can not be covered at all as thermal blocking would be a real issue with these. 

regarding their stickyness - If you do ever use one make sure its lined up correctly before you stick it down as they wont ever budge after that! To get boring for a moment.. a good few years ago i worked in a factory that made printed circuits, nameplates, industrial graphics etc and I recognise the adhesive used on the back of these mats as the same variety we used to use for sticking the graphic panels onto the front of coffee vending machines - the big Klix machines you see in waiting rooms etc, once stuck thats it stuck for life


----------



## Redhog (May 18, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Will they have them at the September show so I can have a better nosy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


Yes! The guy on the HabiStat stand told me they would have some on show at kempton too, last year they had a whole bank of them, it looked very impressive, can't wait to see what else they will be showing off


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

Where can i find info on these new heat mats 
sorry just read up on them from your web site.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> do tell us more...


See my experience is that they seem less robust than Exo terras - they twist slightly when you lift them. Not a massive problem as generally you don't move them much I guess. But the mesh lid moves side to side which is nerve wracking in a viv that is currently holding a v small gecko! The cover things for the clips are a good idea but a bit fiddly. Also the jokes to put probes through are quite big to allow thermostat probes through, but if you only wanted to run a thermometer probe through I'm pretty convinced something like a L. williamsi would just wander through it. 

And to the bit that really really annoys me. The door. You HAVE to use the key. It is two turns on the key. There is a stupid plastic bit you have to stick over the metal tongue of the lock to stop it rattling. And no handle to open it - just a little plastic sucker that is attached to the keys, and occasionally falls off. So, if for example I see a stray cricket wandering around the floor, with an Exo terra I can grab cricket with one hand and open door with other hand, chuck cricket in. Not possible with the Habistat as I have dropped the cricket by the time I have fought my way in. 

And I fundamentally don't like the black glass but that is personal preference.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

By the way that should read holes not jokes! Damn iPhone!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Hi Debbie, so the build quality in your eyes in not as good as an exo-terra? That is quite worrying - what size have got you? Could you load up any pictures of the probe holes so we can get an idea on the gap size/s?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All!
As you probably know I don't really come on here any more but was asked to reply in another thread and saw this one.
I must say, I am rather disappointed at vetdebbies comments as we have worked very hard at designing a flexible, quality product for people to use.
We are reptile keepers here at HabiStat and design products around our experience and needs. 
They have been received (by most!) most favourably but we are always open to constructive criticism and will always take it on board with future production and design.
In response to Debbies comments.


vetdebbie said:


> See my experience is that they seem less robust than Exo terras - they twist slightly when you lift them. Not a massive problem as generally you don't move them much I guess. But the mesh lid moves side to side which is nerve wracking in a viv that is currently holding a v small gecko!
> The Exo terra cages are all glued together meaning they are very hard to ship. We made the HabiStats flat packable which means they can be couriered but will not feel as rigid as something glued together. Having used and sold Exo terras for many years I would be more concerned moving one of them when in use than the Habistat one. The profiles on the HabiStat are heavier and more robust. The lid is made of aluminium framed wire as opposed to plastic and the clips that hold the lid on are stronger and less likely to pop off that an Exo terra.
> The design of the units and the doors allow for safe stacking with various height of acrylic spacers available depending on what methods of heating you choose.
> From direct stacking (still with plenty of ventilation as the feet hold them apart, to 150mm high option that fits spot lights and the HabiStat hoods inbetween them).
> ...


Also available for all these units are the multi use hoods, where UV tubes, day heat and night heat can all be managed and switched separately.
Also you can change the glass back for a full mesh back. You can also do this for the sides, making an almost full mesh unit.
The profiles for these mesh backs lock into the uprights ensuring that animals cannot push them out.
The bases also hold water and very sophisticated misted frog systems can be designed.
The High power sticky heat mats are also an ideal way of heating these cages and would be particularly suitable for a number of gecko species.
They can _never _get hot enough to crack glass!
I hope this helps, but please do contact me with any improvements you feel could be made. Products are continually evolving and all comments will be evaluated and if deemed appropriate , put into production.
Thank you for taking time to read this!
Pete


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Peter, I'm probably going to have to email you directly as I have had no reply regarding our trade account as yet. I have a few shops that need kitting out soon could do with some feedback on the application. Sorry to go off topic but time looms.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

No a very good resolution picture but this is one of the stacks shown at Doncaster at the weekend.
Digital dimmer built into the lower acrylic stack front controlling high power HabiStat heat mats and a digital fan controller turning 2 fans on in the top of the stack to evacuate rising heat when it gets too warm in the top. 
Now residing at Peter Rice Reptiles where this picture was taken.


----------



## jamiequ1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi , do you think they would be ok for a water dragon , and do they have stands to go with them?
thanks
J


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

As the biggest one seems to be 2ft wide and 2ft tall... no chance for a water dragon. You need something more like a triple wardrobe, size.


----------



## jamiequ1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks , i thought they did bigger , finding it hard to find a viv that looks good enough to put it the sitting room , have to keep the missis happy


----------

